
661Tbps through a single optical fiber - isostatic
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/661tbits-through-a-single-optical-fiber-the-mind-boggles/
======
Joyfield
"The fiber that transported the signal consists of 30 light-guiding cores", so
actually not a single fiber?

